# 2012 Outback 298Re - Welcome Home



## NevadaBrad (Jan 31, 2012)

My wife and I have been looking around for awhile and never thought that it would be possible to own a travel trailer anytime soon. Then we went to the RV show in Reno, NV and walked through the 298RE and was amazed by how much open floor space there was. Then we noticed the beautiful decoritve colors, the dark not white cabinets, and the amount of storage. We were blown away. We have walked through so many trailers and never had the feeling like we did when we walked into the 298RE.

So we take delivery of the trailer on Friday once we do the orientation and sign final papers. The hardest part is that we have to wait for better weather before we can take it anywhere. We might sneak out and do some camping close by just to try it out. This TT is our first and a major/welcomed upgrade from tent camping. We looking forward to many happy camping experiances ahead.

Since I am a newbie when it comes to travel trailers in general are there any helpful hints and tips that I should be aware of. Even towing our new home is a first for me as well so I have practicing to do.

Thanks for any advice and see you in the campgrounds!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats!!

You got yourself a great trailer.


----------



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

NevadaBrad said:


> My wife and I have been looking around for awhile and never thought that it would be possible to own a travel trailer anytime soon. Then we went to the RV show in Reno, NV and walked through the 298RE and was amazed by how much open floor space there was. Then we noticed the beautiful decoritve colors, the dark not white cabinets, and the amount of storage. We were blown away. We have walked through so many trailers and never had the feeling like we did when we walked into the 298RE.
> 
> So we take delivery of the trailer on Friday once we do the orientation and sign final papers. The hardest part is that we have to wait for better weather before we can take it anywhere. We might sneak out and do some camping close by just to try it out. This TT is our first and a major/welcomed upgrade from tent camping. We looking forward to many happy camping experiances ahead.
> 
> ...


We have the same trailer. you will love it as much as we do. welcome.....


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

desperado said:


> My wife and I have been looking around for awhile and never thought that it would be possible to own a travel trailer anytime soon. Then we went to the RV show in Reno, NV and walked through the 298RE and was amazed by how much open floor space there was. Then we noticed the beautiful decoritve colors, the dark not white cabinets, and the amount of storage. We were blown away. We have walked through so many trailers and never had the feeling like we did when we walked into the 298RE.
> 
> So we take delivery of the trailer on Friday once we do the orientation and sign final papers. The hardest part is that we have to wait for better weather before we can take it anywhere. We might sneak out and do some camping close by just to try it out. This TT is our first and a major/welcomed upgrade from tent camping. We looking forward to many happy camping experiances ahead.
> 
> ...


We have the same trailer. you will love it as much as we do. welcome.....
[/quote]

x3 we went through the same experience when we saw the 295RE (the "early" 298RE, w/o the bedroom slide). been trouble free in the 1 1/2 years we've had it. Bought it just as DW retired, and have put over 10K miles on it, camped 90 some days, and love it. IMHO Outback does a fine job of layouts. I've done some mod's to ours for our particular desires. About the only thing I'll say is if your staying in warm places, the A/C (13K or 15K) is marginal for such a big trailer. Do a search and do the mod's we did to the A/C ducting to get the max out of the A/C. And be warned, this trailer has a pretty heavy tongue. Ours is over 1400lbs with full water and dual golf cart batteries. the 298RE could be even heavier, since tongue weight starts out higher than the 295RE. We run a Reese trunnion DC setup with 1700lb bars, and it tows like a dream. Even in the infamous columbia river gorge winds, we hardly notice the wind.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME!!! Yes a lot of us are waiting for the weather to welcome us to teh road again.


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

WELCOME! You have come to the right place. This site has a wealth of knowledge to learn from. Enjoy your new OB and happy trails!

Bo


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome and Congrats! We had the 2011 298FE 5vr and loved the floor space! You'll love an enjoy the model.


----------



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

american_camper said:


> Welcome and Congrats! We had the 2011 298FE 5vr and loved the floor space! You'll love an enjoy the model.


Congrats on the new trailer. We too have the 298re and love it. I will agree with an earlier post on here concerning the AC that it comes with. It's a pretty good size trailer and 1 unit jut doesn't do the job if your in the south like us (Texas). We just had an additional AC installed up front in the bedroom. Can't wait for the summer heat to come back to check it out. All in all, it's a great trailer. Congratulations!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats, and welcome to the forum. You'll love it here, and don't hesitate to call on the resources to get you up to speed. That's a pretty nice sized camper, hope you got the 15K BTU AC, being in Nevada. If not, you may want to address that before taking delivery. Don't be shy, they'll probably have one in stock to swap it out if you persist, and it should only cost $200-300 to do so. Otherwise you may want to definitely spend some time on here looking up others with that setup. I just went through adding a 2nd AC unit and upgrading to 50A, so let others' experiences be a good teacher before you sign. Good luck and see ya around here.


----------



## NevadaBrad (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the welcome as well as the information about the AC unit. It looks like the unit may be the 13,500 BTU unit but I will have to check for sure.


----------

